# A Favor to Ask of those who use Avatars



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 10, 2004)

I have Norton Security. I have a list of allowable sites that I plug in. I only visit those sites and the Security does the rest. I update the list every so often.

I cannot see some of the avatars that people use because they are coming from various sites. those who have avatars on other sites, (pictures in folders you link to) could you post the site in general?

For example - www.whatever.com/mypicture.jpg is the avatar. I just need the www.whatever.com to put in my list.

Thanks all.


----------



## sastark (Jun 10, 2004)

I've had the same problem of avatars being blocked.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 10, 2004)

does scott bushey's site work


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2004)

this is remotely related to avatars:

I have noticed after a few days my avatar turns into a box with a red &quot;X&quot; in it. Any help?


----------



## 9:9 (Jun 10, 2004)

I use photobucket.com - free image hosting!


----------



## JohnV (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm supposing, Matt, that you don't have any trouble with mine. In my little box it shows Scott's website. Let me know if mine is one of the offending..., no let me say that differently..., one of the ones that doesn't show up. (I don't want to ask for more trouble than is seemly.  )


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 11, 2004)

htttp://www.auburn.edu/

is the main site and

http://www.auburn.edu/~popedan

is my site! VISIT EVERYONE!


----------



## matt01 (Jun 11, 2004)

https://wwws.vcnet.com/~tac/assets/images/faculty/lincoln.gif


----------



## king of fools (Jun 11, 2004)

I host my own on in the root of www.stevebluhm.com


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 11, 2004)

[quote:8cc86efa85][i:8cc86efa85]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:8cc86efa85]
does scott bushey's site work  [/quote:8cc86efa85]

Nathan,
No! Scott's site does not [i:8cc86efa85]work[/i:8cc86efa85]; Scott works....and with very little sleep at that.


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 11, 2004)

http://www.spiff.net

Specifically:

http://www.spiff.net/~qualera


----------

